# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete advice for paving restraint

## Jonesy_SA

Hey guys,
Paving my driveway and have a bit if a pickle. It is 45 herringbone with border, but doesn't sit nicely against the fence without lots of odd cuts and I'm short on pavers. For convenience I thought I would stop as pictured which allows 4 corners to be cut from one paver (I think) but leaves 150mm gap to fence. 
I have 125mm road base, 30-40mm washed concrete sand and my pavers are 80mm thick. 
Can I simply use a quick set concrete between the gap, straight on the bedding sand, or should it be on black plastic or something?
I'm using pavelok and I would be doing the edge restrain before gap sand and compacting the pavers.

----------


## Pulse

I've been paving recently and I scrape away some sand with a trowel then form a sand cement haunch sloping down. Then fill the gap with decorative gravel. Looks good and allows you to replace fence if needed, concrete against corro is never a good idea.

----------

